# New Jacks...



## TeamHeidemann (Jul 22, 2005)

Hello...well we killed one of the leveling jacks on the rear of the outback last weekend...all of the replacement ones only go down 24" as opposed to the outback jack that goes down 31" any suggestions on an after market jack that reaches 31"????? or where to purchase other outback jack...dealer seems slightly overpriced.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

I'm sure you can find something that will work at any of the online RV parts places, or Camping World.

There are many more trailers out there that sit higher than the Outbacks, so something must work.

Good Luck!!

Steve

Just remember, the jacks on Outbacks are STABILIZING jacks, NOT for leveling.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Maybe check on-line or ebay.

Thor


----------



## gregjoyal (Jan 25, 2005)

TeamHeidemann said:


> Hello...well we killed one of the leveling jacks on the rear of the outback last weekend...all of the replacement ones only go down 24" as opposed to the outback jack that goes down 31" any suggestions on an after market jack that reaches 31"????? or where to purchase other outback jack...dealer seems slightly overpriced.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I replaced all 4 of mine this spring with BAL levelling jacks, so I now have 4 of the outback stabilizer jacks sitting in the garage at home. They are about 2.5 years old and have a little bit of rust on them... I could send you one if you want, all it'll cost is shipping! (but don't forget, I'm in Canada)

Heck, that goes for all 4 of them if anyone is interested...

Greg


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

TeamHeidemann,

You get 31" out of your Outback jacks? WOW!
We do not get anywhere close to that with our 28RS-DS.

We might get 18" at full extension, and get no real support beyond about 15"

31"?... The standard office desk I am sitting at is only 28.5". You might want to remeasure.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## gregjoyal (Jan 25, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> TeamHeidemann,
> 
> You get 31" out of your Outback jacks? WOW!
> We do not get anywhere close to that with our 28RS-DS.
> ...


I'm rethinking that he must have BAL scissor jacks... They have a few models:

BAL Scissor Jacks

I installed the 24" 5000lbs ones on the Outback... I haven't got them set right yet, so the trailer is still a little more wobbly than I'd like but it's better than the original jacks. Unfortunately, the Outback trailer frames are not very mouting friendly... The rear ones mounted easier as there is a plate for the original jacks, but I couldn't find such a plate in the front and the gas line was in the way for mounting them side to side as is most common.

I also wouldn't crank the 24" beyond about 18"... So I imagine the 30" models should go to 24" fairly well...


----------

